# anavar pains?



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

ive been using 40mg of anavar for nearly 3 weeks now, but in this last week ive had pains at the bottom of my back and lower part of my stomach, i was just going to battle through it but had to go on a 250mile round trip today and i was in agony,,, iam also taking milk thistle aswell.... should i be getting any pains off such a low dose of a mild aas?


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

You know what man, I think those pains are probably unrelated to anavar. Besides the fact you are taking milk thistle, there are medical studies that show anavar can actually improve subjects liver values over the short term, at doses of 50-80mg per day. Your dose is about right, but I would think at this point in your cycle, tightness and maybe some mild headaches would be your only problems. Regardless, I figure you should get yourself checked man, that sounds nasty.


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks rosie, i think i will give it one more day and night and then if there is no improvement off to the docs on tuesday.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Strange combination of symptoms, I would possibly be worried about kidneys but that wouldn't necessarily explain stomach pain, are you hydrated enough? let us know how you get on and try NHS direct before your GP.

SD


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

no problem i will do, thanks. (when i say stomach, its low down under the level where the boxers fit)


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

I will share a experience I had regarding lower back pains....

On a anavar course I took at litterally my last tablet, I went to bed with a lower back pain, didn't think that much of it had a slight pain for a couple days, thought good nights sleep would sort it.

I woke up at 5am in excrutiating pain and unable to move. I was unable to move my legs and the pain was unbelievable, If I tried to move the pain went straight through me and made me vomit, it was the most intense pain I have ever experienced and I was sh*t scared.

I thought i had ****ed my liver or kidneys as the pain was lower back and possibly slightly to the side.

Obvioulsy I went to the doc's (with girlfriend and other). The Doc asked a load of questions and bacause I was paranoid as **** I'd damaged my body, I told her I'd just finished a course of steriods (personal use) and wondered if this was it.

She went on to explain she thought the problem was uncontrollable muscle spasams where I had a trapped nerve or something. I was given pain killers and had to take paracetemol and imbuprofen as well.

I was unable to walk properly for well over a wk and was off work and training for 2 wks.

I believe where the muscles in my lower back had grown in size from the anavar, they had trapped a nerve in doing so.

I sinserly hope you do not have similar problem, I think my problem can not be directly related to anavar and I don't want to worry you, just thought I'd share my experience!

People get trapped nerves randomly and from over straining, so possibly co-incindence I was just finishing a course.

Good luck, hope pain goes away.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Jimmer said:


> I will share a experience I had regarding lower back pains....
> 
> On a anavar course I took at litterally my last tablet, I went to bed with a lower back pain, didn't think that much of it had a slight pain for a couple days, thought good nights sleep would sort it.
> 
> ...


Thats a good story to share mate, worth remembering in case it happens to anyone else cheers!

SD


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

sunday was a killer, it became that bad i couldnt move, but one full day and night not taking the so called "anavar" and everything is ok.... Just makes me think if the capsules do have anavar in them or was it just a bad reaction?


----------



## SprintStar (Jun 12, 2005)

That's definitely not a usual side effect of anavar mate... I've done many courses of anavar since I started with AAS, and have never experienced anything close. The worst it got for me was extremely painful shin splints and mild muscle tightness (however, I'm a sprinter, so both of those things come with the territory anyhow). If you're having pains in your low back and lower part of your stomach, you may also have a hernia? That can happen without you knowing right away, especially if you're lifting a lot.

I might suggest that the "anavar" you've purchased is not really anavar. That stuff is expensive, and if you got it for a good deal, you never really know that you actually got what you paid for. Just a thought. Good luck with your back mate.


----------



## peteh (Jun 7, 2007)

I also had (still having sever lower back pain from anavar), it came after about 2 weeks on 60mg ED. If i had not read this thread i would have just thought id done it in the gym, Although i had not been to the gym the day before the pain started. Its also a strange pain, hard to describe, i cannot feel it in the muscle to touch, it feels deep like its in the middle of my body. Its starting to ease off now and i have lowered the does to 40 mg a day. But not sure when i will be back in the gym so its really ruined my cycle


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

peteh said:


> I also had (still having sever lower back pain from anavar), it came after about 2 weeks on 60mg ED. If i had not read this thread i would have just thought id done it in the gym, Although i had not been to the gym the day before the pain started. Its also a strange pain, hard to describe, i cannot feel it in the muscle to touch, it feels deep like its in the middle of my body. Its starting to ease off now and i have lowered the does to 40 mg a day. But not sure when i will be back in the gym so its really ruined my cycle


does the pain on your back feel like a real intense pump you would get from training?


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

im on week 3 and im getting this intense pain in my lower back aswelll, very uncomfortable.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

diplomatic said:


> im on week 3 and im getting this intense pain in my lower back aswelll, very uncomfortable.


Back pump? Anavar will do that to you. Try having a banana or two before training or the pottassium, and keep fluid intake high.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

s4lkk said:


> ive been using 40mg of anavar for nearly 3 weeks now, but in this last week ive had pains at the bottom of my back and lower part of my stomach, i was just going to battle through it but had to go on a 250mile round trip today and i was in agony,,, iam also taking milk thistle aswell.... should i be getting any pains off such a low dose of a mild aas?


not sure about the stomach but it could be lower bank pumps. BTW what lab is the anavar?


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

ive had to lay off the var today, and got my mam to tub some deepheat, the pain is under control, but my gosh, its like a throbbing in the middle at the lower end of my back, im walking like im pregnant lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe you've just over exerted yourself?

I'm on a Var course at the minute and have injured my shoulder through upping the weights and must've strained myself. It's a real pain as i've had to back off the training and go easy.


----------

